# New Fish Suggestions?



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone!! So I have decided to donate my Platies which is going to make a lot of room for new fish considering the Platies have reproduced overwhelmingly! Anywho I am interested in hearing your thoughts on some new fish. I am leaning towards maintaining a "community" fish tank with peaceful fish, however, I would like to find some exotic fish that are visually appealing. I'll take any recommendation just to spark some ideas  Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Celestial Pearl Danio are pretty and exotic; smaller species of Apistogramma have lots of flare and cichlid attitude with none of the "bite" that other cichlids have (IME), or even the run-o-the-mill zebra danios, while not exotic due to their availability, are a nice addition in planted tanks due to their horizontal stipes and contrasting color pattern.

For a splash of something brighter, Trig. espei (similar to a harlequen tetra perhaps) are very vibrant and school very well.

A lot of your species considerations depend on tank size though.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

How about some Spotted Blue Eye Pseudomugil gertrudae? Don't know if you can get them in the US though.


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I was going to say Celestial Pearl Danios too. That's what I plan to get when my Platies finally boff themselves to death.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> I was going to say Celestial Pearl Danios too. That's what I plan to get when my Platies finally boff themselves to death.


It'll never happen as long as you keep feeding them


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Espie Rasbora are amazing fish.
Get some cories.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

Or, if you aren't into cories, loaches are pretty cool. They can coexist, but you have to make sure the cories get enough to eat. If you like danios, but zebras are too common, you can get Danio Kyathit on aquabid. They are similar to zebras, more colorful and still very active.


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with the apisto Idea. I love blue or gold rams. Now they even have Electric blue rams which IMO are very visually stunning.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

just got a school of Serpae tetras. They were soooo red a half hour after I got them in the tank I was questioning whether they were dyed. Awesome looking fish! They seem to be keeping the nipping amongst themselves. props to JCran!


----------



## me-90 (Sep 26, 2010)

I really like my mollies they have a great personality, but my planted is not really traditional...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ya know, I got some black mollies for surface scum and I really like them too.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i got a nanacara anomala and is the most colorfull fish i have!!! they are supposed to be somewhat common but never seen them at lfs...
i also really like rainbows! they are active, go all over the tank, they are a nice size and won't bother anyone....i really like my boesmani and madagascars!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

What about some kuhlii loaches? The kids love them...so are the adults. They are the main attraction in my tank for lucky visitors who spotted them. I often get the following questions:

What are those?
Are you keeping snakes?
Are those worms?
Are you keeping leeches?


----------



## Tidus (Jul 25, 2010)

If your city has a Petsmart, you might be in luck. Petsmart now started stocking ramirez cichlids, which they label as "blue rams" for $6. Man, I've been wanting this for so long, and no place in El Paso sells it. Petsmart also sell black kuhli loaches for $2. They're pretty cute but also seem like sneaky eels because they slither in and out of my filter grills.


----------

